# Best CATCHING Pier In The NAGS HEAD Area ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the best "catching" pier in the Nags Head area (25 miles either direction ) ?

I'm not talking about trophy fish . . . I'm looking for action on "eating fish" with three impatient Grandchildren
who like "catching" more than "fishing".

Probably looking for Sea Mullet, Small Bluefish, and, hopefully "slot" Drum.

We will be going next week and several more times, throughout the Summer.

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> What is the best "catching" pier in the Nags Head area (25 miles either direction ) ?
> 
> I'm not talking about trophy fish . . . I'm looking for action on "eating fish" with three impatient Grandchildren
> who like "catching" more than "fishing".
> ...


It would depend on the water conditions, tide, winds and crowd, if I had children as the main driving factor I would probably tell you to go to Jennettes, they have an aquarium and places to get out of the sun on the pier and are more family friendly than the commercial piers which can attract a rowdier crowd

Nothing like a 3rd degree Sunburn early in a fishing trip to put a damper on a child

When I was a child my parents all ways dropped me off a the closest pier to our beach house which was Kitty Hawk, they did the both of us a favor and left me there all day long by myself

If the wind is blowing hard SW I would head South of Oregon Inlet to either Rodanthe or Avon as the water gets cooled down too much by upwelling of the Labrador Current at the Nags Head area piers

Take one of the small Spot or Sea Mullet you catch and live line it for a larger drum on a bigger rod while you are baiting hooks and mending rods for your grandchildren

I all ways felt the fishing was usually better South of Oregon Inlet during the summer months due to less crowded conditions on the beaches especially after ten am when the beaches fill up with bathers and swimmers and body surfers


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> It would depend on the water conditions, tide, winds and crowd, if I had children as the main driving factor I would probably tell you to go to Jennettes, they have an aquarium and places to get out of the sun on the pier and are more family friendly than the commercial piers which can attract a rowdier crowd
> 
> Nothing like a 3rd degree Sunburn early in a fishing trip to put a damper on a child
> 
> When I was a child my parents all ways dropped me off a the closest pier to our beach house which was Kitty Hawk, they did the both of us a favor and left me there all day long by myself



My Granddaughter is 11 and my Grandsons are 15 & 16 . . . They are all the "I'm bored" type, unless they are constantly being "entertained", products of our so-called Public Education System and the "instant gratification generation", created in the Electronic Era of the 21 Century. It drives me nuts, as I'm very "old school" and willing to fish all day, even if I'm not catching. 

The Aquarium would only interest my Granddaughter, and then only for as long as it took her to walk through it, probably only a few minutes . . . Then, it's "I'm bored" !

I'm hoping to "keep them busy", while I try to do some "meaningful fishing" . . . LOL !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jennettes will work.. But as Garbo said,it all depends on conditions.. You can not expect to go to ANY PIER and get "conveyer belt" service for your young ones.. You'll have to buy some belly boards,let them enjoy the beach,as well as what is in Jennettes pier house (aquarium is a no show nowadays).. Imho,Jennettes would be the place,has shade and comfort for the youngens,and catches fish also...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Jennettes will work.. But as Garbo said,it all depends on conditions.. You can not expect to go to ANY PIER and get "conveyer belt" service for your young ones.. You'll have to buy some belly boards,let them enjoy the beach,as well as what is in Jennettes pier house (aquarium is a no show nowadays).. Imho,Jennettes would be the place,has shade and comfort for the youngens,and catches fish also...


...I have always been partial to Outer Banks Pier on old NAGS HEAD ROAD......But if its children involved Jennettes would be it...LOTS OF STUFF TO SEE!!!!......LOTS of ENERTAINMENT......
I am ONLY A TOURIST when I go up there....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What's the "scoop" on fishing Jennette's ?

Sea Mullet in close ( breakers - 1/3 way out ) ?

Bluefish ( 1/2 way out to 2/3 way out ) ?

Drum ( 2/3 way out to 3/4 way out ) ?

I don't want to "fight" with the Pin-Riggers . . .

Any other "tips / hints / secrets" about fishing this particular pier ?

"Up-current" or "Down-current" side ?

Thanks !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

We'll be there on the 12th, 13th, & 14th of June . . .

*http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/north-carolina/nags-head*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> What's the "scoop" on fishing Jennette's ?
> 
> Sea Mullet in close ( breakers - 1/3 way out ) ?
> 
> ...


 Pinriggers have a clearly marked spot designated to them.. In center of end there is an open spot for jigging.. There are PLENTY of spots on that pier to fish for something without interfering with pinriggers.. It is close to 1000' long and concrete. As far as up or downcurrent side,that can depend on what the fish want on a given day,have seen it work both ways.. That is what is being said,that pier is designed for children and you to fish or be tourist.. It is the choice I would make if bringing young children to a pier for the first time.. jmho..


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Give em a spinning rod full of braid and a very heavy gotcha plug and you a video camera. Tell them to start at the end, beginning at the yellow line and slowly but wildly work around until they get the other side at the yellow line. That will make for a very memorable trip for all to see. opcorn: Watch out for the little round troll on the end because he will pitch a temper tantrum. In all seriousness Jennette's would be the best bet for your kids though and it is very nice.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Pinriggers have a clearly marked spot designated to them.. In center of end there is an open spot for jigging.. There are PLENTY of spots on that pier to fish for something without interfering with pinriggers.. It is close to 1000' long and concrete. As far as up or downcurrent side,that can depend on what the fish want on a given day,have seen it work both ways.. That is what is being said,that pier is designed for children and you to fish or be tourist.. It is the choice I would make if bringing young children to a pier for the first time.. jmho..


Excellent points . . . Sounds like Jennette's is the pier of choice . . . Now, if the fish will just cooperate . . . LOL !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Gobbler66 said:


> Give em a spinning rod full of braid and a very heavy gotcha plug and you a video camera. Tell them to start at the end, beginning at the yellow line and slowly but wildly work around until they get the other side at the yellow line. That will make for a very memorable trip for all to see. opcorn: Watch out for the little round troll on the end because he will pitch a temper tantrum. In all seriousness Jennette's would be the best bet for your kids though and it is very nice.


Hmm . . . Uhhh, NO - LOL !

The three of them will be "wreaking enough havoc" on the pier without starting WWIII in the "Territorial Section", especially since I tend to "bring a gun to a knife-fight".

If I can escape without them hooking themselves, me, or other people on the pier, I will consider it a victory . . . LOL !


----------

